# Netzwerk mit XP



## JohnDoe (13. August 2002)

Hallo nochmal,

ich nutze bei meinem Hauptrechner Windows XP und bei meinem Zweitrechner Suse Linux 7.3.
Nun möchte ich über ein Peer to Peer Netzwerk (Windows Arbeitsgruppe) Daten austauschen. Wie kann ich das realisieren. Gibt es da ein Howto oder andere Hilfen.
Auch möchte ich die DFÜ-Verbindung für mein Modem (am XP-Rechner) für Linux verwenden. Wie kann ich das machen (am besten ohne Proxy)?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. August 2002)

Also, um Linux in der Windows-Netzwerkumgebung sehen und ansprechen zu können benötigst du den Samba-Server (http://www.samba.org), damit findet sich der Linux-Recher genau wie eine Windows-Büchse in der Netzwerkumgebung und du kannst wunderbar auf der Platte rumwursten.
Mit dem Samba-Paket kannst du auch recht einfach Freigaben vom Windows-Rechner anbinden, damit du unter Linux an Daten auf dem Windows-Rechner kommst.

Die Internet-Verbindung soll wirklich von der Windows-Büchse aus aufgebaut werden??? Nun ja, wenns sein muß. Ich würde aber in jedem Fall die andere Möglichkeit, also die Windows-Büchse geht über den Linux-Rechner in's Netz, vorziehen.
Eine Möglichkeit ohne Proxy-Server fällt mir grad nicht ein, aber ich weiss, daß es irgendwelche (bestimmt recht teuren) Router-Programme gibt die sowas können.
Alternativ, falls es denn doch ein Proxy sein kann, dann kannst du den Jana-Server benutzen. Ich weiss nur leider grad nicht wo du den runterladen kannst, denn der ist (zumindest für private Nutzung oder so ähnlich) kostenlos.

Über die Einrichtung des Samba-Servers wurde (wenn ich mich recht erinner) hier bereits ein Tutorial erstellt.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## JohnDoe (13. August 2002)

Danke, ich schau mal nach der Software.

Zum Thema Modem in der Windows-Büchse.
Ich bin nun mal NOCH am meisten im Windows. Wenn dann alles läuft, wird sich das sicher umstellen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2002)

Na dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Erfolg bei der Umstellung!

have fun

reptiler


----------

